# minimum depth of substrate



## lar (Apr 21, 2010)

hi everyone, i am planning to set up a shrimp only tank. There will be only moss or anubias. My question is what is the minimum depth of substrate for shrimp to climb on?

thanks!


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

As little as you want. A Shrimp only tank should be fine with as little as say, 
1/4" if using sand, or 1/2" of gravel substrate, if you're only going to have anubias & moss with some driftwood. That low a level, though, would not be ok if you plan on adding other types of rooting plants at a later time.


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

i would use 1 inch u might add other plants to it in time


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Agreed with 1 inch, for other plants to be added later, unless it's strictly a low light tank with minimal rooting.

What size is the tank? Is cost the primary concern for substrate? What kind of substrate are you planning on using, gravel, ada, florabase, sand?


----------



## lar (Apr 21, 2010)

i am looking to set up 2 x 10 gallon. And i am planning to sue ADA. or any better suggestion on substrate?


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

If you are only planning to add moss and anubias, why would you use ADA? There will be nothing rooting into the substrate as the moss and anubias would both be grown attached to rocks or driftwood.


----------



## lar (Apr 21, 2010)

ic... Any suggestion?


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

If it was me, I'd use sand. Some black sand would look good IMO.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I would use florabase as its cheaper then ADA. It'll give your shrimp a good PH level and buffer. But that's just me, I've seen people buffer and modify their PH and use sand only, with moss.


----------



## lar (Apr 21, 2010)

What pH level does ADA tends to keep?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

It will cloud, release a lot of ammonia for the first few weeks and then slowly rise the PH level to the mid 6's I believe.

I can't remember exactly what mine was, I used it for a while with my shrimp tank, its just that it's expensive, although one bag should do two 10 gallons I think.


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

I think ADA brings ph down to 6.6ish...


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

6.5-6.6 sounds about right.

Just make sure you cycle your tank before putting any shrimp in, even with a seeded\used filter because of the extra ammonia the soil will give off for a while.


----------



## lar (Apr 21, 2010)

effox said:


> 6.5-6.6 sounds about right.
> 
> Just make sure you cycle your tank before putting any shrimp in, even with a seeded\used filter because of the extra ammonia the soil will give off for a while.


So basically after I fill the tank with aged water with the soil (with seeded filter), I should see some ammonia. And I can put shrimps in, after ammonia test becomes zero? Or did I miss anything?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

yeah, just test the water parameters for ammonia, nitrite and nitrates. It may spike at any one as a result of the ammonia surge from the soil.

You've got it.


----------



## lar (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for helping everyone!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

No problem!


----------

